# How much dry kibble should I be feeding at 11 weeks?



## Elysia (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm feeding Purina Puppy Chow in "All sizes" formula. My breeder suggested I don't get the large breed variety because he doesn't consider his dogs large. My puppy is 10.5 weeks old and weighs 17.5lbs. I feed her about 2 cups of kibble a day, plus lots of biscuits and treats throughout the day. After she finishes her food she seems like she expects more. Is this a good amount? Zoey gobbles up literally anything she's given, so I don't know if she's just hungry or just eats everything.


----------



## Mr.X (Dec 6, 2011)

Stop feeding puppy chow right now, it's a poo food. Go buy a bag of Kirkland Puppy Chicken formula for your dog, much better quality, far healthier, and your dog will live much longer than it would if you keep feeding Purina brand or any of those trash foods. Kirkland is still very affordable. The amount you feed should be based upon her weight and also activity level, try to cut back on the treats and only give them as rewards when you are training her.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Elysia said:


> I'm feeding Purina Puppy Chow in "All sizes" formula. My breeder suggested I don't get the large breed variety because he doesn't consider his dogs large. My puppy is 10.5 weeks old and weighs 17.5lbs. I feed her about 2 cups of kibble a day, plus lots of biscuits and treats throughout the day. After she finishes her food she seems like she expects more. Is this a good amount? Zoey gobbles up literally anything she's given, so I don't know if she's just hungry or just eats everything.


Stay with the food you're using for another week or two until the pup has fully adapted to life in your home and your schedule. Use the pups' physical condition as your guide as to how much to feed. you should be able to feel the ribs but not see them, and the pup should have a waist. When the pup gets a little thin, up the food ration a bit, if he got too much padding trim the food ration a bit until the waist comes back. Pups grow in spurts so you're almost always adjusting the amount you feed. 

Most pups will look for more in the dish and try to guilt you into another helping. Don't buy the act or you'll soon be dealing with an overweight puppy.


----------

